# Foto auf Puzzle entwickeln lassen



## ernii (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

erstmal entschuldige ich mich falls ich des falsche Forum für diese Frage benutze aber bei den anderen passte es irgendwie auch nicht so wirklich gut rein ... ich mein eigentlich will ich ja kein Foto sondern ein von mir erstelltes bild auf ein Puzzle bringen ...

Nur hätte ich gerne das es auch wirklich ein Puzzle ist an denen man etwas Puzzle kann... das heißt das aller minimum sind 500 Teile, 1000-2000 wären optimal.

Ich hab leider nur bis zu 130 Teile gefunden ;/

Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch einen Fotoservice der sowas anbietet ...

cu
ernii


----------



## Yamato (10. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen
habe mich eigentlich hier nur angemeldet da ich unbedingt hier auf dieses thema antworten wollte. danach merkte ich... :-( 
aber da ich mich ja schon mal angemeldet habe dachte ich muss schon noch antworten und mich auch gleich dafür entschuldigen da hier wahrscheinlich nicht der richtige ort für solch eine frage ist..

also mich interessiert es auch wie und wo sowas gemacht werden kann? es muss doch irgendwo in deutschland so eine stanzmaschine rumstehen  

ansonsten hat für mich das forum einen sehr netten eindruck gemacht. auch die vorgaben lassen hoffen das hier geholfen wird. natürlich hier bei diesem thema wird es vielleicht doch schwierig. aber wer weiß - vielleicht hat einer mal was gehört von einem der auch wieder was von einem anderen gehört hat was ihm erzählt wurde...  
kurzum: vielleicht weiß ja jemand etwas

wünsch hier der gemeinde erfolgreiche themen und themenlösungen  
grüsse
yam


----------



## Yamato (10. Oktober 2004)

habe doch noch einen hersteller gefunden. billig ist was anderes aber zumindest gehts dort bis zu 500 teilen.

hier gehts zum shop - dort einfach mal stöbern

allerdings für mich nicht interessant da ich schon die 2000er-Teile-Marke anpeile. und für 500 teile ist mir der preis zu hoch.


----------

